# In case you want an OSX Sierra Installer...



## whinecellar (Oct 30, 2017)

Apple has made it VERY difficult to find. I needed to bump one of my machines to OSX 10.12.x - I can't go to "High Sierra" yet. After an hour of searching for it, I gave up - it's asinine that they buried a barely-year-old OS already, but anyway...

If you want it, you can find it at this link:





__





How to get old versions of macOS


If your Mac isn't compatible with the latest macOS, you might be able to upgrade to an earlier macOS, such as macOS Big Sur, Catalina, Mojave, or High Sierra.



support.apple.com





Cheers,

Jim


----------



## samphony (Oct 31, 2017)

This post should be pinned at least for a year!


----------



## whinecellar (Oct 31, 2017)

samphony said:


> This post should be pinned at least for a year!



As should the goofball in Cupertino that decided to bury a barely-year-old OS before the whole underlying file system changed! Grrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 1, 2017)

Pinned per request. TX @Mike Greene


----------



## ironbut (Oct 18, 2018)

Since so many mac's won't be able to install Mohave, Apple has brought back some older installers for those machines.
Here's a page that contains links for Sierra, High Sierra and El Capitan installers.
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208969


----------



## Saxer (Jul 17, 2019)

It's a good habit to load any new OSX without installing it. You just have to click on 'update' but after loading you don't execute. That way you have an installer on your drive. Now is the time to store Mojave.


----------

